

Ask HN: If HN was a country, it would look like - markhall

As a huge fan of HN and daily reader, I appreciate the diverse and honest perspectives that continually are shared.<p>That got me thinking about our community at large. I understand that no precise figures of the HN members exist. Still, based on your perceptions and experiences, if HN was a country, what would it look like? (according to:)<p>Avg. age:
IQ:
Race:
Population (proportionate to real countries):
#AnyOtherRelevantMetric
======
tokenadult
Please don't even ask about IQ in this context. We have NO IDEA about people's
IQ scores here, other than the vague idea that the HN average is higher than
the general population average. National-level data on average IQ are of very
poor quality,

<http://wicherts.socsci.uva.nl/wicherts2010.pdf>

and reliance on the purported datasets on that issue is a reliable sign of
poor thinking about what IQ means.

------
sfard
A country full of nerdy men. All that violent virginal angst would probably
lead it to many many wars.

